# Vostok Amphibia 420526 Steve Zissou



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

*Vostok Amphibia 420526 Steve Zissou*


View Advert


Anyone willing to part with the "Steve Zissou" Vostok Amphibia 420526 black dial (preferably with rubber divers strap for that authentic Zissou look).

Seriously, my wife loves the film and has been pondering getting this watch. Would be a lovely Mother's Day surprise from the kids if I could get hold of one this week.




*Advertiser*

kanab22



*Date*

13/03/20



*Price or Trade Value*

£50.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

